# Understanding GPL and forking code



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

There's an app for Android that apparently has been abandoned. I like what the app does, but it has never been updated for ICS/JB so it doesn't work without the user adding information to the app not to mention it is still the GB UI. The user interaction isn't generally something somebody would know how to do either. Now finding said information isn't hard, but how many people would look it up instead of simply uninstalling?

The project is open source under GNU GPL v3 and the code is freely available on code.google.com. The original developer has not updated the app for nearly a year (Dec 2011 was last update). He does not respond to bug reports and has not posted in the apps thread over at XDA since Dec 2011. Apparently he hasn't responded to e-mails either. I myself have not attempted to e-mail him yet, but since the developer hasn't said a word in nearly 12 months I don't feel I should have to waste time trying to contact him to ask him permission to fork his open source code.

The piece I don't understand about GPL is there is a rumor that this app was purchased by a company which is why there have been no updates. I didn't think that was possible under the GPL?

Assuming the rumor of the code being purchased is true, because the code released so far is protected by GPL v3, if full credit is given to original author for the base code I am still able to fork the code, rename the app to differentiate, fix/update the app, release the code under GPL v3 and release to the Android Market correct?

The app will remain free and remain ad-free. I'm simply doing this because I want to give back to the Android community.

Answers to the questions, thoughts, and opinions are appreciated.


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

SkullOne said:


> There's an app for Android that apparently has been abandoned. I like what the app does, but it has never been updated for ICS/JB so it doesn't work without the user adding information to the app not to mention it is still the GB UI. The user interaction isn't generally something somebody would know how to do either. Now finding said information isn't hard, but how many people would look it up instead of simply uninstalling?
> 
> The project is open source under GNU GPL v3 and the code is freely available on code.google.com. The original developer has not updated the app for nearly a year (Dec 2011 was last update). He does not respond to bug reports and has not posted in the apps thread over at XDA since Dec 2011. Apparently he hasn't responded to e-mails either. I myself have not attempted to e-mail him yet, but since the developer hasn't said a word in nearly 12 months I don't feel I should have to waste time trying to contact him to ask him permission to fork his open source code.
> 
> ...


Its GPL. Do whatever you want with it. Keep the GPL license in the source code, and make the updated source code available.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Since its GPL do it! You may want to include a menu button called licenses and include the link and license but I don't think even that's required under GPL.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

creator can relicense however he wants (commercial or otherwise). anyone can use gpl code without permission though. Just have to include the license and make the source available somehow whereever you distribute by a link or something.


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

yarly said:


> creator can relicense however he wants (commercial or otherwise). anyone can use gpl code without permission though. Just have to include the license and make the source available somehow whereever you distribute by a link or something.


Would the original creator be able to revoke the GPL code already released and hit me with a C&D or the code already released protected from that due to the GPL?

I'm nearly done fixing the software. I fixed the major bug that broke it on ICS/JB. I updated the UI to Holo and updated some of the images to better ones. I just need to make a few changes to item placement in the UI which was broken with the move to Holo and try to adjust the widget icon placement. Once that's fixed I'll upload to github and release to the market.


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

SkullOne said:


> Would the original creator be able to revoke the GPL code already released and hit me with a C&D or the code already released protected from that due to the GPL?
> 
> I'm nearly done fixing the software. I fixed the major bug that broke it on ICS/JB. I updated the UI to Holo and updated some of the images to better ones. I just need to make a few changes to item placement in the UI which was broken with the move to Holo and try to adjust the widget icon placement. Once that's fixed I'll upload to github and release to the market.


One word: GPL









Go for it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

SkullOne said:


> Would the original creator be able to revoke the GPL code already released and hit me with a C&D or the code already released protected from that due to the GPL?
> 
> I'm nearly done fixing the software. I fixed the major bug that broke it on ICS/JB. I updated the UI to Holo and updated some of the images to better ones. I just need to make a few changes to item placement in the UI which was broken with the move to Holo and try to adjust the widget icon placement. Once that's fixed I'll upload to github and release to the market.


As jt said, you're safe, go for it.

http://www.tldrlegal.com/license/gnu-general-public-license-v2-(gpl-2)


----------

